
Use your GitHub datas to make a better resume - ecmadao
https://github.com/ecmadao/hacknical
======
ecmadao
Hey, I'm the developer of hacknical. It can show your repos/commits/languages
by data visualization, to help github users make a better resume. Now I'm
working on support different languages. You can discuss any suggestions by
creating a new issue. THX!

